# Come in, take a look. You're about to be enabled! (warning: Pic heavy!)



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been using a product for the last 7-8 years that I wanted to share with all of my Kindle boards friends. (No I don't sell it, don't work for them, I just love it!) It's called Tatouage. I discovered it on HSN (Home Shopping Network) years and years ago and I love it. The website is www.tatouagedesigns.com It is a rub on transfer that you can use to create beautiful murals. All it takes is a Popsicle stick and some elbow grease. It's fun and very easy to do. I have thought about being a consultant, but I'm not really into throwing those home parties, or travelling around demo-ing it.

I've been working on a jungle mural off and on for the last two months. That seems like a long time, but I probably haven't worked on it in about 6 weeks. In reality, what we've done has only taken a couple of days. We had a burst of energy today and got quite a bit accomplished on it. Anybody who follows me on twitter has been subjected to pictures and a running commentary ALL day long (sorry, I was having fun sharing with you all). I'm only about 1/2 way finished. We still have lots of vines, monkeys, birds, insects, lizards and an orangutan to do, but it's coming along nicely and I'm finally ready to share. I hope you enjoy it!

I apologize for the pictures being so bad, they're taken with my iPhone and it's very difficult to take a complete picture of the wall. the main wall is probably about 15 feet long or so:




















































Yes, I seriously did all of that with a popsicle stick! (and Joe and the BRATs helped)

I've also done a garden mural in my kitchen. Again, not very good pictures, but you can get the idea:

















We also have a fairy garden in the my middle daughters' room. It has a huge 7 foot tall willow tree. I have various other accents throught the house and big plans for the two main bathrooms.

If you make a mistake, you can usually cover it up with another piece, work it into the design or if it's REALLY bad, sand it off and order a replacement or put something different there. It can be painted over if you change your mind, and looks as if it's been hand painted on there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW that looks completely amazing. I can't imagine how you did that all with a popsicle stick. Can you please elaborate a bit more on the technique and process. It is totally stunning, beautiful!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> WOW that looks completely amazing. I can't imagine how you did that all with a popsicle stick. Can you please elaborate a bit more on the technique and process. It is totally stunning, beautiful!


It's really just a large scale rub on transfer. The sheets are about 12 inches by 18 inches. You position the transfer on the wall where you want it, tape it down, and then just rub until the design comes off the paper onto the wall. Seriously, It's that easy. (You can see one of the kids working on the chimp) Although on projects this big, it's A LOT of rubbing. Which is probably why it's taken so long to get this much done, I get a huge burst of energy and work on it for a day or two, which wears me out and then don't touch it for a few weeks. Today we did the leopard, giraffe, chimp, finished the vines around the door and added the jungle around the tiger (his name is Jake, BTW). Jake is on the wall at the top of the stairs and you can see him from our foyer.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

ooooohh that is fun. I have been living in a government rental since 1988 and student rental before that. I would have fun with that and it would be perfect if it had a mail box out front.
how do you decide the pattern? I am a changeling and it would be bad to decide on one thing. 
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ak rain said:


> ooooohh that is fun. I have been living in a government rental since 1988 and student rental before that. I would have fun with that and it would be perfect if it had a mail box out front.
> how do you decide the pattern? I am a changeling and it would be bad to decide on one thing.
> sylvia


Well, it's hard to decide. The upstairs hallway was supposed to be a beach scene, but we opted to do the jungle instead. We have the grape arbor in the kitchen, the fairy garden in the kids' room. I have an underwater mural that I'm planning to do in the kids bathroom, and then another for our bathroom. Mind you, we've been planning to do all of this for the last 5 years, have most of the Tatouage to do it, but just haven't gotten to it for one reason or another. The kitchen has been done for a couple of years and I've been thinking about painting over it and doing the beach scene it there, but Joe refuses to repaint the kitchen until we get the other rooms painted (many are still plain white)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

All right, that is pretty cool.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

it must be amazing
sylvia


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This is cool!  How do you decide what goes where?  Is there a suggested layout (not sure how the company could do that without knowing location of your doors etc.) or does one need sufficient design skills to figure out the placement oneself?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> This is cool! How do you decide what goes where? Is there a suggested layout (not sure how the company could do that without knowing location of your doors etc.) or does one need sufficient design skills to figure out the placement oneself?


They have several different design ideas in their website, I usually pick one as a starting point and then work with it to fit my needs. It's very flexible. I've been known to cut pieces up and create things (I once made a trellis out of a picket fence. It was cool. I've seen some pretty creative ideas on their website.

The two trees in my kitchen are actually just one tree and some extra branches I had. The arbor is made out of the fencing.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love this stuff, I have checked it out from the website you provided. I will have to plan a project out for a long time because I change my mind so much but it looks so fun and turns out beautiful. Thanks for posting this luv.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW!, what else is there to say


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks great!  Luckily I have a resident artist who acually paints our murals.

Many of my friends design and make their own vinyl transfers using this machine.

www.cricut.com

It's the same idea but you create and print/cut out your own designs.  It's a very cool machine.  Around here people put them on their car windows too - to advertise or just add personality to the car.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I was watching you post all the pictures on Twitter.

That is soo cool! We just moved our daughters into a new room that we had built and they have pretty plain walls. I am really thinking of getting the garden theme down in that room for them. I think it would look really pretty for them as well as grow with them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Looks great! Luckily I have a resident artist who acually paints our murals.
> 
> Many of my friends design and make their own vinyl transfers using this machine.
> 
> ...


Those are cool, I have a cricut and love it. But this is totally different. These aren't vinyl transfers that you can just peel off. They're not stickers either. It's a thin layer of paint that when you rub off onto the wall, you can barely even feel it's there. If you're tired of it, you just paint right over the top of it.



koolmnbv said:


> I love this stuff, I have checked it out from the website you provided. I will have to plan a project out for a long time because I change my mind so much but it looks so fun and turns out beautiful. Thanks for posting this luv.


Plan the major pieces like the tree, or fence or something and then just have fun. You can layer them, cut them, turn them, make it work for you.

I'll try to take a picture of the fairy garden and the willow tree in the girls' room today.



ravenclawprefect said:


> I was watching you post all the pictures on Twitter.
> 
> That is soo cool! We just moved our daughters into a new room that we had built and they have pretty plain walls. I am really thinking of getting the garden theme down in that room for them. I think it would look really pretty for them as well as grow with them.


The very first mural I did was a garden theme in the girls room in our old townhouse. it turned out so pretty. The fun part was adding to it when the mood struck, or when they came out with new designs. I don't think they're ever really finished. I'm still adding to my kitchen one that's been up for 5 years. A bird here, a flower there, a new puppy, a butterfly...etc.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Those are cool, I have a cricut and love it. But this is totally different. These aren't vinyl transfers that you can just peel off. They're not stickers either. It's a thin layer of paint that when you rub off onto the wall, you can barely even feel it's there. If you're tired of it, you just paint right over the top of it.


Ahhhh... Now I get the picture. I think. They're like the little rub-ons you'd get in a craft store but on a larger scale?

Nice. And thanks for the pics - I forgot to say that earlier LOL! I love to see what others do with their homes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Ahhhh... Now I get the picture. I think. They're like the little rub-ons you'd get in a craft store but on a larger scale?
> 
> Nice. And thanks for the pics - I forgot to say that earlier LOL! I love to see what others do with their homes.


Yes, exactly like the kind you get in a craft store. Think of those on steroids..much bigger.

And thank you. Luckily, my husband enjoys it as much as I do, so I can pretty much do whatever I want when it comes to the decorating.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice Luv,
I always wondered how people did things like that.
I am sure that there must be several ways, but I am please to become informed.
And thank you for the link so that we can find out more.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazing!!!
deb


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!! That looks awesome!

The company has custom designing available. I forsee much of my money trickling their way...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really beautiful. The designs are so bright. Sounds like a great family project.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Well Versed Wall products are all brand new. I haven't had a chance to look through those at all, but I forsee many, many more orders. 

They offer some really amazing coupons if you sign up for their email list.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, those are so cute!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cool stuff!  I have wallpaper almost everywhere (big fan of textured natural-fiber wallpaper) but when that reaches the end of its reasonable lifespan, I'm going to go with something like this in at least a few places.  First probably the bathrooms, some kind of ocean/tropical theme.  Thanks for posting about this!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Plan the major pieces like the tree, or fence or something and then just have fun. You can layer them, cut them, turn them, make it work for you.
> 
> I'll try to take a picture of the fairy garden and the willow tree in the girls' room today.
> 
> The very first mural I did was a garden theme in the girls room in our old townhouse. it turned out so pretty. The fun part was adding to it when the mood struck, or when they came out with new designs. I don't think they're ever really finished. I'm still adding to my kitchen one that's been up for 5 years. A bird here, a flower there, a new puppy, a butterfly...etc.


Yes please post more pics if you get a chance, I'd love to see some more pics of this. It is so beautiful. I keep coming back to this thread just to look at the pics some more.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

luv:  Beautiful.
I have a gorgeous tatouage of an outdoor cafe in an italian villa.  It is huge and has a gorgeous waterview.  I am looking to sell it though, because my husband forbids me to put it up.  I'll try to locate it via website and post pics.


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

That's really gorgeous. They're having a heck of a sale right now (really deep price cuts), so I hope they aren't going out of business any time soon. I want some of that for my foyer.


----------

